# Boteroesque Babe is...



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

a slendid one to behold...well..that's what your cans told me


----------



## Ericthonius (May 25, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> a slendid one to behold...well..that's what your cans told me



Is this one of those games like,'_*I'm Going On Safari...'? Or, 'The minister's Cat'?*_

OK, I'll bite, what'r the rules? Will this work:

Bo Babe and James Brown... Starring in Hollywood's latest all-star extravaganza: *SEX MACHINE!!!!!!!*


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe is stellar because she met Ann Wilson of Heart!

Oh yeah...well I met Gallagher and got picked on from him also *so nah!*


----------



## ripley (May 25, 2006)

The Minister's cat is an approachable cat.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2006)

ripley said:


> The Minister's cat is an approachable cat.



Boteroesque Babe and The Minister's cat is an approachable, black cat.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

...very confused. Someone 'splain this game to me?


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

no.



PANTS


----------



## Ericthonius (May 25, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...very confused. Someone 'splain this game to me?



I'm going on safari and I'm bringing...

The Minister's Approachable, Black Cat and SEVEN FRACKIN' CANS OF Bo Babe!!

:kiss2: >M-W-A-H< Congrats kiddo!


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> ...very confused. Someone 'splain this game to me?


LUCY!!!! 'Splain. (I don't get it either, BB)


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2006)

Several weeks ago we discovered that if you run your mouse over your rep cans they speak..lol..I noticed BB had 7 and I ran my mouse over them and it told me that she is a splendid one....

just trying to give her props without it being all about the cans


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Oh, I think I get it. They all have LSD and we don't.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I think I get it. They all have LSD and we don't.


Your name is known to all, did you know?


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I think I get it. They all have LSD and we don't.


SHHHHHH, don't tell EVERYONE.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Several weeks ago we discovered that if you run your mouse over your rep cans they speak..lol..I noticed BB had 7 and I ran my mouse over them and it told me that she is a splendid one....
> 
> just trying to give her props without it being all about the cans


That's sweet. Thank you, Misty. Don't know what that has to do with minister's cats and James Brown, but thanks.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 25, 2006)

bobo is hot and i want to touch!


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> bobo is hot and i want to touch!


Touch...hey, BB, that's above his usual cankle riding.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 25, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> bobo is hot and i want to touch!


Last furry little thing that tried to touch is still stuck to the bottom of my shoe. Still kinda slippery, in fact.


----------



## RedHead (May 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, I think I get it. They all have LSD and we don't.



SL....you slay me.....immoral whore and all!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 25, 2006)

RON JEREMY!!! ROFLMAO!! The man with the BIGGEST undeserved reputation around!! 



Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last furry little thing that tried to touch is still stuck to the bottom of my shoe. Still kinda slippery, in fact.


----------



## ripley (May 25, 2006)

The Minister's Cat is a very old game...Start out with an A word to describe it, the next person says the A word and a B word, the next says the A and B words and adds a C word. It's a memory type thing. 


...The Minister's Cat is an approachable, black, curious cat...etc. 




I don't know what James Brown has to do with anything.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

The Minister's Cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed cat.


----------



## rainyday (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The Minister's Cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed cat.



The Minister's Cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical cat.


----------



## missaf (May 26, 2006)

I much prefer the minister's cat being a fat and happy cat!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

missaf said:


> I much prefer the minister's cat being a fat and happy cat!



The Minister's Cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat cat!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The Minister's Cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat cat!


The Minister mus be "Fat" Freddy Freekowski.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> The Minister's Cat is a very old game...Start out with an A word to describe it, the next person says the A word and a B word, the next says the A and B words and adds a C word. It's a memory type thing.


Hmmm... Do parlor games which test one's memory translate to web boards? And don't say, "Yeah! It makes 'em easier!" Perhaps if we use descriptors that apply to some of our favorite Dim posters...

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat, girthful, hapless cat.

(Yes, I took up two turns. I take up two of lotsa stuff.)


----------



## Jane (May 26, 2006)

I think it helps to be drinking when you do this game...makes it funnier.

Okay, substitute Most for This....


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

Jane said:


> I think it helps to be drinking when you do this game...makes it funnier. Okay, substitute Most for This....



I also played this game using the "I'm going camping and I'm bringing a..." or the "I'm going on vacation and I'm packing my..."

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic cat.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic cat.


 
The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic and jealous cat.

<yeah, bored..I admit it>


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 28, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic and jealous cat.
> 
> <yeah, bored..I admit it>



The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous and knowledgable cat.

I love playing this game!! But then I'm on meds right now.


----------



## missaf (May 28, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I love playing this game!! But then I'm on meds right
> now.




Share the meds, we can all be happy!


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre cat.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

macabre ----> like H. P. Lovecraft macabre?

_macabre_ ----> adj: shockingly repellent; inspiring horror.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> macabre ----> like H. P. Lovecraft macabre?
> 
> _macabre_ ----> adj: shockingly repellent; inspiring horror.


Well, I think, I'll take curtain No. 2...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre cat.



The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive cat.[/


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish cat.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing cat.


----------



## Ericthonius (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic cat.


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, contentious cat.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 30, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, (con)tentious, uvulaless cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, tentious, uvulaless, vain cat.


----------



## fatlane (May 30, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, tentious, uvulaless, vain, wobbly cat.

Good luck with the "x" adjective.


----------



## rainyday (May 30, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, tentious, uvulaless, vain, wobbly, xenophobic cat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 30, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, tentious, uvulaless, vain, wobbly, xenophobic, *sanctimonious* cat.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 30, 2006)

WOO HOO>.I hit 1,000..YEAH FOR ME  lmfao


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 30, 2006)

The minister's cat is an approachable, black, curious, depressed, eurhythmical, fat, girthful, hapless, idiotic, jealous, knowledgable, lachrymose, macabre, naive, oafish, pissy, quailing, recalcitrant, sadistic, tentious, uvulaless, vain, wobbly, xenophobic, *zealous* cat.


----------



## fatlane (May 30, 2006)

Uh, Misty... you skipped "y".


----------



## rainyday (May 30, 2006)

Oh man. That's my fault, not hers. Sorry, Misty!


----------



## fatlane (May 30, 2006)

OK, I'm confused... *both* of you forgot the letter "y"? What?


----------



## rainyday (May 30, 2006)

No. I saw she did an S word instead of the next sequential letter. So I Yahoo'd her and said, "Hey Misty, you need a Z word." So she went and added one. *I* totally forgot about Y, and I messed her up. :doh: I'm a doof. And I'm laughing.


----------



## fatlane (May 30, 2006)

rainyday said:


> No. I saw she did an S word instead of the next sequential letter. So I Yahoo'd her and said, "Hey Misty, you need a Z word, so she went and added one." *I* totally forgot about Y, and I messed her up. :doh: I'm a doof. And I'm laughing.



Way to go, dumbass.


----------



## rainyday (May 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Way to go, dumbass.



LOLOL.

I forgot a Y in a post in the Santa thread yesterday too. I think I might have a condition of some sort.


----------



## fatlane (May 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Way to go, dumbass.



Seriously, I should consider putting this on a plaque. Right next to, "FAT WOMAN! WHY YOU GREASY?"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 31, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last furry little thing that tried to touch is still stuck to the bottom of my shoe. Still kinda slippery, in fact.



On my way home from Chicago yesterday I was passed by a convertible in Springfield, IL with a driver who beared a strong resemblance to Mr. Jeremy.. he got in front of me and I read his license plate "MR PORK" and I _knew_ it had to be him. 

As for Boteroesque Babe, she's the cat's pajamas and then some.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> On my way home from Chicago yesterday I was passed by a convertible in Springfield, IL with a driver who beared a strong resemblance to Mr. Jeremy.. he got in front of me and I read his license plate "MR PORK" and I _knew_ it had to be him.
> 
> As for Boteroesque Babe, she's the cat's pajamas and then some.



Boteroesque Babe is the Cat's Meow. And the Leopard's Spots. And the Lion's Roar. And the Buttery Mapley Syrup that comes with the AppleBee's White Chocolate Blondie.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

The minister's cat has come to an end.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

.......or has it?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> .......or has it?


It seems so, not quite sure, though...


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> It seems so, not quite sure, though...



Well...we can do the same thing with BB....

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous babe.

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious babe.

(OK...next uses a "C" word just like the ministers cat).


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish babe.


----------



## fatlane (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, DUMB babe.

Haha I called her dumb ha ha.


----------



## Jane (May 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, DUMB babe.
> 
> Haha I called her dumb ha ha.


Dumbass....


----------



## fatlane (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish babe.

There. Better?


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish babe.
> 
> There. Better?



Much better, Dumbass. 

Now, back to BoBabe...

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent babe.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, and frenetic babe.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily babe.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Uh, Misty... you skipped "y".


Crap I know..I had just shut down my computer..crawled in bed..and thought to myself..wait a minute..I missed the y..and I actually debated on getting my fat ass back out of bed and posting an apology and then I thought how silly that would have been...

But I am truely sorry I ruined it..TWICE


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, and hip babe.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip and illustrious babe.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip and illustrious, and jovial babe.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip and illustrious, jovial and kind babe.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip and illustrious, jovial, kind and lickable babe.

:eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip and illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable and mysterious babe


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious and narrative babe.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious and narrative babe.



BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative and original babe.

I hope she is actually reading this.


----------



## mejix (May 31, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, and polythene babe.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

mejix said:


> BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, and polythene babe.



BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical babe.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical and super-d-duper babe.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper and titilating babe.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper, titilating, and an ultra-vivacious babe.


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper, titilating, ultra-vivacious, va-VA-*VOOM*, babe.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper, titilating, ultra-vivacious, va-VA-VOOM, and a wildy x-rated babe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper, titilating, ultra-vivacious, va-VA-VOOM, and a wildy x-rated, yawning babe.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper, titilating, ultra-vivacious, va-VA-VOOM, wildy x-rated, yawning and zippy babe.

A-Z *YaY!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

OK. Next one.
swamptoad is an able guy.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 1, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling chap.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

she's a cheap date, I know that much.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> she's a cheap date, I know that much.



Jes...

Get with the game. We're on to Swamptpad now.


Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy guy.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Jes...
> 
> Get with the game. We're on to Swamptpad now.
> 
> ...


i wanted to join in whatever way i desired and you can't stop me! I'm listening to Marlo Thomas' album and I'm free to be me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Swamptpad


 Who's that guy? 


Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft guy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Who's that guy?
> 
> 
> Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft guy.



OK...so I washed my fingers today and can't do a thing with them! 


Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft and enthusiastic guy.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> BoteroesqueBabe is an amorous, bodacious, coquettish, dilletantish, effervescent, frenetic, gaily, hip, illustrious, jovial, kind, lickable, mysterious, narrative, original, polythene, quite (totally) radical, super-d-duper, titilating, ultra-vivacious, va-VA-VOOM, wildy x-rated, yawning and zippy babe.


I really needed cheering up today, and this definitely threw a rock at my blues. Best game ever! I'm tempted to say "squeee," even though I don't know what it means.

Sweet, sweet peeps.

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft and enthusiastic, fawn-like guy.

PS: Mejix, I'd like a word with you after class.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I really needed cheering up today, and this definitely threw a rock at my blues. Best game ever! I'm tempted to say "squeee," even though I don't know what it means.
> 
> Sweet, sweet peeps.
> 
> ...



Glad it cheered you up, BoBabe.  I was wondering if you had been by to read this. Funny, huh??!!


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 2, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like and gregarious guy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious and hairy guy.


I was going to use "hapless" as the "h" word. But I figured someone would shoot me.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, and intelligent guy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent and jaunty guy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent and jaunty guy



Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer guy


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer guy


 
Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable guy


----------



## jamie (Jun 3, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent guy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant guy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 4, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious guy.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 4, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable guy.

Really, he is!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic guy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 4, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere guy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific guy.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks folks for the Swamptoad is.... (A-Z) list *hahaha* 

You guys and gals ROCK!  

* Now, I ponder who might be next after me. *

hmmmmm......?  

(I see that it's easier to start this game than it is to end it.)

There's such tough letters to work with at the end of the alphabet.

If you can't find a word then you just have to get creative, in my opinion. :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 5, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific and unusual guy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual and valiant guy.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Timberwolf is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual, valiant and interesting guy.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 5, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual, valiant and whimsical guy


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2006)

I think he ran off to find his y so he can yodel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual, valiant, whimsical and x-rayed guy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual, valiant, whimsical and x-rayed, yielding? guy.


Me next..lol..since I started the thread


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 6, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Timberwolf is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual, valiant and interesting guy.



Ladyrose...

We doing Swamptoad right now, and you do the words in alphabetical order.
After valiant...you need an adjective startign with a W.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 6, 2006)

Swamptoad is an able, burbling, chippy, deft, enthusiastic, fawn-like, gregarious, hairy, intelligent, jaunty and killer, lovable, magnificent, nonchalant obsequious, personable, quixotic, reasonably sincere, terrific, unusual, valiant, whimsical and x-rayed, yielding and zealous guy.

Woo hoo - Swampie A to Z.

*OK....new game....*

Mistical Misty is an affable lady.


----------



## missaf (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the largest thread hijack ever.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> This is the largest thread hijack ever.



Yeah, but ain't it fun?!!


----------



## missaf (Jun 6, 2006)

I thinkw e need more dumbass comments though, where's FL?!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable and bodacious lady.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious and cuddley lady.


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2006)

Friday said:


> I think he ran off to find his y so he can yodel.



Is it Monday or what? I was so far behind that I was still talking about the cat's missed y. :doh:


----------



## Cinda (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley and delightful lady.
__________________


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley delightful and eagle-eyed lady.


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful,eagle-eyed and fantabulous-lady.


(Thought I was gonna say,'Fuckable', dinnit ya? :eat2: )


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, and gravy-lovin' lady.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin' and harmonious lady.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin', harmonious, and intelligent lady


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin', harmonious intelligent, and juicy lady.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin', harmonious intelligent, and juicy lady.



Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin', harmonious intelligent, juicy and kind lady.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 6, 2006)

You are all _fantastic._ I just had to say that. Back to your game.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin', harmonious intelligent, juicy, kind, and luscious lady.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 7, 2006)

Mistical Misty is an affable, bodacious, cuddley, delightful, eagle-eyed, fantabulous, gravy-lovin', harmonious intelligent, juicy, kind luscious, and *mystical* lady.


----------

